# Little help plz



## oldbudnew (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi looking for input on my next purchase.  Im looking for something that yields well (higher the better kinda matters to me  ) , finishes in 7-8 weeks but stills packs a punch. Im not looking to go for big bud even tho it gives good weight, the smoke just isnt good enough.    Royal queen Skunk XL caught my eye has anyone grown it to comment on yield? I know the smoke is decent.    I also see Seedsman CBD Critical Mass gets good reviews for all i mentioned but to me it seems potency may not be the best opinions?    And i did like the look of strain hunters money maker but im seeing mixed reviews on that too. Anyone here grown or can chip in?  Lastly,,, What would you choose???  7-8 week flower (although id let the plants decide that one) Big yield Still a nice smoke Feminised preferred.    Thanks  NB


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2015)

What kind of high are you looking for, pain, sleep, relax or speedy, get stuff done high?


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 13, 2015)

Preferably a heavier end of day smoke or at least a relaxing one.

NB


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 13, 2015)

World of seeds Northern light x Big bud?


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok, bit of a bump.

Im leaning towards Skunk XL from royal queen seeds. Anybody care to comment? Been using the search function and getting lots of hits but none seem relevant?

Thanks.
NB


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 13, 2015)

Also is there anything to be paranoid about buying seeds online with my own debit card etc here in UK? If so whats the stealthy way of doing so? Looking to purchase from seedsman as they seem to have a solid rep.

NB


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2015)

I have always used a credit card but I am not in the UK.

I like Papaya for a relaxing high. I haven't tried LA Confidential yet but I hear it is great medicine.  Some folks like Larry OG for a heavy night time hitter. Look up Hamster Lewis' journals, here:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=69487&highlight=Larry


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 13, 2015)

Well i ordered some Skunk XL, some Money Maker and got some Somango free. All femz.

The plan is to keep one of each as a bonsai mother along with a mother from the clones im getting soon (strain not verified as yet).

Looks like my small mother cabinet is going to be getting crowded lol.

NB


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2015)

Enjoy.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 14, 2015)

I did not find Larry OG to be a good nighttime smoke for me--she is, after all, 60% sativa.  I really have not found a heavy hitting indica that actually knocks me down.  But, I am more of a sativa gal and like those uppity sat strains.

I have grown none of those strains, but I have been happy with Seedsman.  I got my last order in 10 days.

Do not hurry your harvests.  Most strains take a bit longer than the breeder's estimates.  Few strains are actually ready at 7 weeks, but some will be.  I do see that the skunk and the somango are mostly sativa.  I will keep an eye on these as I am always up for a good sat. 

Your seeds will be here before you know it.  You got your space up and tested?

Green mojo and good luck.  It looks like great strains. 



I do not keep mothers.  I simply take clones from clones.  You can do this for many many generations before you see any strain degradation.


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 14, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I did not find Larry OG to be a good nighttime smoke for me--she is, after all, 60% sativa.  I really have not found a heavy hitting indica that actually knocks me down.  But, I am more of a sativa gal and like those uppity sat strains.
> 
> I have grown none of those strains, but I have been happy with Seedsman.  I got my last order in 10 days.
> 
> ...


Hi THG no the space is not completed as yet. Im so busy with life but its not far off thank goodness.

I have to admit that yield was a very big influential factor in choosing the Money Maker and the Skunk XL. The somango came free but it could make a nice change. Took a gamble on the Money Maker, seen very mixed reviews but 3 seeds were real cheap so i thought id stick em in the order just on the off chance they produce one great mother. The yield potential from that strain is bonkers  I'd say im pretty safe quality wise with the skunk xl, just hope the yield holds true to the descriptions. The PPP supposedly has a smaller yield potential than the skunk xl and i used to get around 7 oz a plant off the PPP so if i can match or better it i'll be one happy chappy lol.

As for not rushing the crops im not new to that lol. I used to grow PPP which is 9-10 weeks so they say but id take mine as far as 12 weeks looking for the right time to chop. Beautiful. Thats my avatar.

Thanks for stopping in.

NB


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 14, 2015)

Oh, as for mothers i enjoy keeping them


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 15, 2015)

If you have the room that is great.  A lot of people give up vegging space to keep moms--which is what I would have to do.  If you have the space, that is great.

I have never taken 7 oz off an indoor plant.  If you can do that, kudos!


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 15, 2015)

I have gotten 7, doesn't mean I will lol. Been a while. I let them grow huge too lol. 

Yeah I've put a veg room on the side of the main room initially intended for mums and cloning but it's 4ft x2ft and I've two tier'd the rear 2x2 section (it's 4ft deep from the door if you get me) . The upper 2x2 section will be for 4 bonsai mothers, probably kept under a 125w cfl and the ground level 4x2 section gives me enough room to root and then veg the next batch of clones in say 4 or 5 inch pots before putting them in the 11l pots in the flower room. I'd still veg them for a week or two in the flower room before going 12/12 tho so it's not the perfect setup but with hopefully fast finishing plants it still cuts down on the overall time till harvest so it'll do. 

Just thinking about what lights to use for the lower level. Will probably go for duel spec hps to be fair. Maybe two 150w or something, need to go check on the light coverage for the smaller hps's  

NB


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 15, 2015)

I really like T5s for vegging.


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 15, 2015)

Something ive never used tbh. Used 250w CFL before for a bonsai mum and popping seeds and that worked great so happy to go for a CFL for mums again but how good are T5's?? 
Would they be good for say 20 young clones? What watt t5's would i need? Do they really compare to hid/mh? Do they run cooler? Would they be cheaper to run which would be a real bonus for sure.

Thanks

NB


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 15, 2015)

Do you get any stretching issues with T5's because they dont put out as many lumens or do you negate potential issues by being able to get closer to the plants?

NB


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 15, 2015)

Just to put it in perspective my veg room and potentail T5 use would only be for a short time as the remaining week or two of veg could be done in the big room so these T5's could be a legitimate idea. 

I just dont want to use them if they may cause me any development issues. I do generally like to end up with a 5-6ft plant 

NB


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok, done some research. 

Option 1, HID/MH. Would require 2 smaller wattage units to cover the 4x2 area. That means splurging about £100  but a 250 hps gives 33000lm so id have 66000lm which is probably overkill and id have to be carefull with the heat which raises more questions lol but.....

Option 2, T5's specifically a 4ft 4 bulb option to fit my area. Damn they expensive! Near as damn it £100 and 16600lm output, hmmmmm. Only plus i can see is temp control other than that, non.

Option 3, Two 250w cfl's. That would get me about 30000lm which should do the job but again im at the £100 mark and for under half the lumen output of the hps's.

Soooooo......

Are 250w cfl's exactly that? i.e 250w. As in would a 250w cfl cost the same to run as a 250w hps? If so then bang for buck says hps. My only worry then is controlling the temps without cool tubes.........

NB


----------



## next (Jul 15, 2015)

CFL's loose their lumens quite quickly. Kinda a waste of money if u ask me, unless your just trying to get by until you have funds to get something better. CFL's put out more heat than your other options also. 

Ever consider LED's? - Might be a larger investment, but you would save $ on electricity, and bulb replacement. I think most led's are rated for 20,000 - 50,000 hours.


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 16, 2015)

ok, I'll bite.
What led setup would I need to cover a 4x2ft area? Is growth rate comparable to hps? Don't want something that takes 4 weeks to grow 6 inch lol. 

Had a quick scan on eBay and Mars units aren't that expensive for 300w versions. Not a clue on led. Educate me. I need something that could root and veg 20 cuttings up to maybe 6 inch above coco level. 

Thanks
NB


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 16, 2015)

Quick look on fleaBay found these http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=191609346732 

Would these do a proper job? Seems they have integrated cooling too.

NB


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 16, 2015)

Or these  http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261440896395  a pair of 300w for great price and these use 5w led's which I pressume is better than 3w?

NB


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 16, 2015)

ok so it would seem bigger is not always better with led's. Apparantly (google) 5w are better for canopy penetration (which I don't need to worry about much for young plants) and they run hotter than 3w led's and are also spaced out more because of internal heat issues. 

3w led's run cooler and offer a better spread of light it seems so I'm guessing two 300w 3w led lights would serve me better? Possibly purchase one to keep mothers under too perhaps. I'm interested but go back 6 or so years when I was last growing and led lights where laughed at so I'm an old sceptic but I'm always open to progression. Especially if by some miracle these led jobs might actually be better. 

NB


----------



## next (Jul 16, 2015)

I have 2 mars reflector panels (96x3watt each) in my 2x4 tent, you could possibly get away with less if just using for veg tho. Wait for the guru's to come speak


----------



## next (Jul 16, 2015)

I do know that multiple lower wattage panels give you much better coverage than one high wattage panel.


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 16, 2015)

For the prices involved and the lumens etc i might just buy 3 of these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171849326134?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

1 for 4 mums and 2 for the veg area. Still open to a guru showing me the error of my ways tho 

NB


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 16, 2015)

I really would not run HPS for vegging.  

Words from our LED guru:  "Good LEDs are not cheap and cheap LEDs are not good."  I am on my first run with them in my flowering space.  I do not have enough headroom to use them in my vegging space.  You need about 18-24" between the lights and the top of the canopy.

I am still going to recommend T5s.  They put out about the same or more lumens per sq ft as MH and they spread the light better and run substantially cooler.  I have 2 400W MH that I do not even use anymore since I discovered T5s.  I am currently running a 2' 12 tube fixture that runs at 300W and puts out 30,000 lumens.  However, I used to use a 4' 4 tube fixture in a 4 x 2 space with excellent results.  I think that you will find that most of the people here who have used both MH and T5s prefer T5s for vegging.


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 16, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I really would not run HPS for vegging.
> 
> Words from our LED guru:  "Good LEDs are not cheap and cheap LEDs are not good."  I am on my first run with them in my flowering space.  I do not have enough headroom to use them in my vegging space.  You need about 18-24" between the lights and the top of the canopy.
> 
> I am still going to recommend T5s.  They put out about the same or more lumens per sq ft as MH and they spread the light better and run substantially cooler.  I have 2 400W MH that I do not even use anymore since I discovered T5s.  I am currently running a 2' 12 tube fixture that runs at 300W and puts out 30,000 lumens.  However, I used to use a 4' 4 tube fixture in a 4 x 2 space with excellent results.  I think that you will find that most of the people here who have used both MH and T5s prefer T5s for vegging.


Hi, thanks for coming back. The last link I posted was for MH lights not hps, or it should of been anyway. 

Anyway regarding the t5 and specifically a 4ft 4 tube one so do you really think 16000 lumens or whatever it was is enough? Not trying to argue because you have the experience, just surprised.
If you tell me it'll work well then I'll run with it  not convinced by led and 3 MH in that small of room would be a ***** temperature wise. 

Thanks
NB


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 16, 2015)

Ok wat about this? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/T5-Hydrop...256?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4196ca9d98

6 tube and wud fit in my 4x2

NB


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes, the 6 tube one will be great.  It wil give you 30,000 lumens in that space.  Many people do run only a 4 tube fixture in 8 sq ft and do okay with it, but of course, if heat can be handled, more light is usually better.


----------

